# Umbilical cord not drying up



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone..
We had our first kidding this AM. The second kids' umbilical cord is long (about 3-4 inches) and is not drying up. The first kids' cord looks normal. I dipped both of them (I actually dipped the long one twice..) Should I tie off the long cord? They were born 7 hours ago.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dip the longer one again after you snip some off, if it's not bloody. If it is, tie with white thread or dental floss and then snip below the thread, dip again.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree, 3-4 inches isn't too long, but if it isn't drying as fast as the other kid I would tie it off about an inch or two below the belly and snip it below that. Dip it again and it if isn't dry by morning I would dip it once more. Iodine will help to dry it, so it won't hurt to dip until it is dry.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! It seems to be drying up now...looks much better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is drying up.... :wink:


----------

